# 1970? dynamic dynahoe



## billy hildreth (May 24, 2019)

i have a 1970? dynamic dynahoe backhoe with a 90 hp 3-53 engine and after sitting for ten years I got it started. everything works but it wont drive, the drive shaft rotates in both forward and reverse, sometimes there is a twitch in the wheels, I cant see any hoses or levers or linkage on the differential, is it busted, or am I missing something


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How are the fluids in the transmission? Is yours a shuttle shift? Is it the Allison transmission?
Welcome to the forum Billy. A little more information about the tractor would be get... model?? 190?? 140? 160?
With the 3-53 Detroit, it's probably an Allison transmission. Some mining gear may have had that set up, not to mention some transit buses perhaps!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The di-Dynamic Dynahoe product line went to the old Terex Corporation, then into oblivion. However new and rebuilt transmissions and major components are still available from www.joseph.com/Types_list.asp?Brand=Dynahoe


----------



## billy hildreth (May 24, 2019)

pogobill said:


> How are the fluids in the transmission? Is yours a shuttle shift? Is it the Allison transmission?
> Welcome to the forum Billy. A little more information about the tractor would be get... model?? 190?? 140? 160?
> With the 3-53 Detroit, it's probably an Allison transmission. Some mining gear may have had that set up, not to mention some transit buses perhaps!


its a 160 b series and there is no clutch so it must be an Allison trans. all the fluids are full


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is some background, a bit lengthy, but will put you on track to fix the problems:

In 1966 Hy-Dynamic upgraded its Dynahoe models and launched a new range of machines with a 3-digit nomenclature, the first two digits indicating digging depth in feet.

In 1971 Bucyrus-Erie Company acquired the Hy-Dynamic Corporation. The loader backhoes were continued as Bucyrus-Erie products and the well-respected Dynahoe name was retained. After Bucyrus-Erie acquired the Dynahoe machines it upgraded the range to the B-series. The 160B series will have been manufactured between 1971 and 1985.

In 1985 manufacturing rights and designs of the Dynahoe were sold to Northwest Engineering Co. of Green Bay, Wis., and a group of former company employees established a new company, Bucyrus Construction Products (BCP) in Erie, Pa. The following year Northwest Engineering Co. became Terex Corporation.

Northwest Engineering only continued building the 190 series after they acquired the line from Bucyrus-Erie. 

The intermediate-sized 160B carried the 90-hp GM 3-53 Detroit engine as the 140B but with digging depth increased to 16 ft. by interchanging the boom foot pivot and boom hoist cylinder pivot positions. Machine weight is 15,800 lbs. 

Specifically to the issue of the transmission, it will have a torque converter with a direction reverser and a 3 speed transmission with no reverse gear. All these parts plus the drive train and differential will be truck parts. The transmission should be an Allison truck unit without reverse that was manufactured specifically for firms that built specialty equipment.

All Dynahoes have the serial numbers on the top of the front frame rail , the first 3 digits will be the model. It will look something like this: AD160-XXXX (X's will be numbers), also if the plate on the dash remains you will find the serial number located there too.

There were never any real service manuals from the manufacturers of the Dynahoe. A collection of the manuals for the major assemblies like the transmissions, engines, differentials, etc., from their original manufacturers is the only source of information relative to repairs. Think "diesel motorhome from the 1990's, a pile of manuals is it!

The good news is that everything on that hoe is available. The less than good news is that there are only a few firms that actually specialize in providing the properly configured transmission parts or transmissions.

On the side of the transmission housing directly behind the torque converter housing should be a round or square metal tag from GM Allison. That will tell you the version of torque converter and transmission you have. If you are familiar with rebuilding Allison products you will be in business.

Usually, what happens to these is the torque converter fails after a few *decades* of full throttle forward and reverse shifting. These were built like tanks, and that exact transmission was also used by tanks!

We are talking very heavy weights on the removal and repair process, heavy but simple.

Scrape up the serial number and call Joseph Industries. It will save you a great deal of time sorting out the transmission issues.

I have never seen one of these units actually wear out, just engine and transmission rebuilding after years of hard use, and the occasional hydraulic repair.


----------



## billy hildreth (May 24, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Here is some background, a bit lengthy, but will put you on track to fix the problems:
> 
> In 1966 Hy-Dynamic upgraded its Dynahoe models and launched a new range of machines with a 3-digit nomenclature, the first two digits indicating digging depth in feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## billy hildreth (May 24, 2019)

please identify, sorry for my ignorance, any help is appreciated


----------



## Kris8649244 (Jul 30, 2021)

This forum is so useful to me. I have a dynahoe 160 i bought with missing trans parts. Its my first backhoe. I am an experienced automotive ASE certified mechanic so I should be able to keep up hopefully. My questions are as far as the drive line goes after the big what appears to be an equipment specific torque converter what goes next a t18 transmission and then it ends with a yoke and drive shaft to the rear end. Where im having issues is I don’t know what i need i had the what I believe was a for t18 manual and shaft along with a box of parts my truck was stolen so I cannot even go off what it originally had on it. I do have a lever on my machine unter the steering which looks like it would be fwd reverse. I also have a square hole in my floor that looks like its for a gear selector if this helps for information. Any information at all would be so greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jrain (Aug 3, 2021)

Kris8649244 said:


> This forum is so useful to me. I have a dynahoe 160 i bought with missing trans parts. Its my first backhoe. I am an experienced automotive ASE certified mechanic so I should be able to keep up hopefully. My questions are as far as the drive line goes after the big what appears to be an equipment specific torque converter what goes next a t18 transmission and then it ends with a yoke and drive shaft to the rear end. Where im having issues is I don’t know what i need i had the what I believe was a for t18 manual and shaft along with a box of parts my truck was stolen so I cannot even go off what it originally had on it. I do have a lever on my machine unter the steering which looks like it would be fwd reverse. I also have a square hole in my floor that looks like its for a gear selector if this helps for information. Any information at all would be so greatly appreciated.


 Hello I am new here but have owned 5 Dyna-hoe back hoes over the years , The first thing I would need to help you is the serial number of your 160 backhoe , serial numbers play a huge part in getting it correct , dynahoe made lots of changes from serial number - serial number ranges ,its not a model a to model b or year to year .(for example the 160 model had 5 variations of just the stabilizer hydraulic cylinder) , I have most if not all 160 series manuals , and tons of dyna-hoe 160 parts .


----------



## Kathymac (Aug 13, 2021)

Jrain said:


> Hello I am new here but have owned 5 Dyna-hoe back hoes over the years , The first thing I would need to help you is the serial number of your 160 backhoe , serial numbers play a huge part in getting it correct , dynahoe made lots of changes from serial number - serial number ranges ,its not a model a to model b or year to year .(for example the 160 model had 5 variations of just the stabilizer hydraulic cylinder) , I have most if not all 160 series manuals , and tons of dyna-hoe 160 parts .


Where can I find the serial number on my dynahoe


----------



## Jrain (Aug 3, 2021)

Kathymac said:


> Where can I find the serial number on my dynahoe


Sorry for the delay been out of town , you can find your serial number right on the main frame on the will call it the passenger side if you look straight at your fuel governor then look straight down at your frame rail it should be right there engraved on the top of the frame rail you might need to remove the paint to clearly see it.


----------



## Dynahoe190-4 (Oct 18, 2021)

Jrain said:


> Sorry for the delay been out of town , you can find your serial number right on the main frame on the will call it the passenger side if you look straight at your fuel governor then look straight down at your frame rail it should be right there engraved on the top of the frame rail you might need to remove the paint to clearly see it.


do you have any manuals regarding the 190-4 model


----------



## brucehomoly (Jan 1, 2022)

Jrain said:


> Hello I am new here but have owned 5 Dyna-hoe back hoes over the years , The first thing I would need to help you is the serial number of your 160 backhoe , serial numbers play a huge part in getting it correct , dynahoe made lots of changes from serial number - serial number ranges ,its not a model a to model b or year to year .(for example the 160 model had 5 variations of just the stabilizer hydraulic cylinder) , I have most if not all 160 series manuals , and tons of dyna-hoe 160 parts .





Jrain said:


> Hello I am new here but have owned 5 Dyna-hoe back hoes over the years , The first thing I would need to help you is the serial number of your 160 backhoe , serial numbers play a huge part in getting it correct , dynahoe made lots of changes from serial number - serial number ranges ,its not a model a to model b or year to year .(for example the 160 model had 5 variations of just the stabilizer hydraulic cylinder) , I have most if not all 160 series manuals , and tons of dyna-hoe 160 parts .


Hi Jrain,do you have any parts or manuals for the 190?


----------



## brucehomoly (Jan 1, 2022)

RC Wells said:


> Here is some background, a bit lengthy, but will put you on track to fix the problems:
> 
> In 1966 Hy-Dynamic upgraded its Dynahoe models and launched a new range of machines with a 3-digit nomenclature, the first two digits indicating digging depth in feet.
> 
> ...


RC do you have addresses where i can purchase parts for my Dynahoe 190? Thanks for any info.


----------



## wendysullivan561 (2 mo ago)

I bought a Dynahoe 140 for the farm . The machine runs great but it does not have power steering . Does the 140 come with power steering ?


----------

